# Autobot Bumblebee is here



## Tenida (Jul 27, 2011)

My rig aka *Autobot Bumblebee*

*i.imgur.com/5lDXS.jpg

*Specification*



Processor|Intel Core i7 2600K
Cpu cooler|Coolermaster V6GT
Motherboard|MSI Z68A-GD80(B3)
Memory|GSKILL Ripjaws X 8GB DDR3
Graphics Card|MSI N560Ti GTX Twin Frozer II/OC
PSU |Corsair GS700
Monitor|Samsung B2230
Hard Disk|Western Digital Blue 500GB
ODD|ASUS DVD RW
Cabinet|Cooler master 690II Plus with transparent side panel
Keyboard|Logitech Wireless Mk250
Mouse|Logitech MX518
Mouse pad|Razer Dragon Age II
External Hard Disk|Seagate Freeagent-500/320GB,Seagate Goflex 1TB
UPS|APC 1.1 KVA

*i.imgur.com/7iqvN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/RksZI.jpg
*i.imgur.com/L0cai.jpg
*i.imgur.com/bgISf.jpg
*i.imgur.com/R7Ga0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/UQzVi.jpg
*i.imgur.com/9DSdq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/NsGac.jpg
*i.imgur.com/jfsVi.jpg
*i.imgur.com/wMxdc.jpg
*i.imgur.com/9bfKB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/VejKC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YBfTj.jpg
*i.imgur.com/TuQ4g.jpg
*i.imgur.com/kcDSB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YorSL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Jiexd.jpg
*i.imgur.com/2qgTN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Pydki.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 27, 2011)

lol...tumi ki koro boloto?? 2din bade badei erm gadaduccher jinish keno  r sale kore dao??  Amake ektu dhar dileo to paro 

(lol...what do u do man..?? You keep buying stuffs every random day n keep selling them over bazaar.  You can lend me some bucks  )

Anyway awesome stuff out there..!! Congrats 

BTW damages please


----------



## Tenida (Jul 28, 2011)

^^Tomake ke bollo ami ja kini tai sell kori?( Who told you about that?) Ogulo ami  sell korini ok...bhalo kore post poro tar por reply koro (Read the bazaar post carefully before posting anything nonse**e) 





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> lol...tumi ki koro boloto?? *2din bade badei erm gadaduccher jinish keno  r sale kore dao*??  Amake ektu dhar dileo to paro
> 
> (lol...what do u do man..?? You keep buying stuffs every random day n keep selling them over bazaar.  You can lend me some bucks  )
> 
> ...



Esob faltu kotha bola bondho koro......na jene karur bapare plzz emon bolona


----------



## Tenida (Jul 28, 2011)

Hehehhehehehhehe


----------



## Anorion (Jul 28, 2011)

wicked setup, id like to see photos of the installed ripjaws next to the cooler from an angle
other language rules I think, but I can see the deleted posts bhalo bashi lol


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 28, 2011)

lol...you got me wrong, when did I commented sh*t about you??

You didn't even got the meaning of what I said. I saw u selling few stuffs in bazaar section, and then now you got all these. So thought of asking what you do like you keep buying good stuffs now and then..!!

As my income doesn't even permit for a small upgrade.

Don't take it personally, it was not meant to hurt you. If I did that then I'm sorry. In that case skip everything and enjoy the setup. 

BTW you forgot to post the damages


----------



## Tenida (Jul 28, 2011)

Arey Bhai oigulo ami sell korini  Agee bhechilam tar por korini cholo charo...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 28, 2011)

Mane?? :O

You have 2 PC's now?? :O Wow..!! That's great.

BTW don't use bengali all over(if you are using bengali translate it to english too). Others may face odd and that's against forum rules.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh wat a rude start...
Anyway, Nice Pics. I liked each and every item of yours, but not the Monitor 
And what's that Black & White cable coming from the DVD-RW? Isn't that the SATA 6GB/Sec cable?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2011)

nice rig. congrats.


----------



## asingh (Jul 28, 2011)

Guys, I know you are all dandy and happy. But it is not fair to other users, if you post in non-english. Sorry.


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice rig tenida. Now post some benchmark scores.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice rig. Quality components. Inside of the cabinet looks sweet as well.
Happy gaming.

As a matter of interest: Is there an SSD in the setup?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 28, 2011)

awesome rig bro.......congrats....total cost?


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Nice rig. Quality components. Inside of the cabinet looks sweet as well.
> Happy gaming.
> 
> *As a matter of interest: Is there an SSD in the setup?*




Nah...


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 28, 2011)

Show Boating at its best ! 

Nice set up mate


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 28, 2011)

Thats an awesome rig. The Bumblebee theme is 


Congrats


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 28, 2011)

Enjoy Bumblebee


----------



## Tenida (Jul 28, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Mane?? :O
> 
> You have 2 PC's now?? :O Wow..!! That's great.
> 
> BTW don't use bengali all over(if you are using bengali translate it to english too). Others may face odd and that's against forum rules.



No.I don't have 2 rig.I am trying to say earlier the items in bazaar section i.e. gfx card and psu are not actually sold.Thanks to my few forum friends.
And I don't  sell everything but only old products


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 28, 2011)

^^ the rig you are going to make isn't an Autobot. it is Decepticon (i.e. Evil  ). congrats. 

and that full tower looks more like a minitower after installation. every inch is packed with something.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks sammy 
^^Its mid-tower i.e cm 690 II PLUS


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow.....


----------



## Souro_Ray (Jul 28, 2011)

Hearty congrats for this kickass rig, Tenida! Enjoy! Blow away some benchmarks and happy gaming! Cheers


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2011)

nice pics - I specially liked the V6GT with Blue and purple lighting


----------



## junaid786 (Jul 30, 2011)

I choses the H70 on V6gt bcoz it can perform better.
And Why did u chose the GS700 u should go with GS800 or TX650.

PLS tell me why didnt u chose the transparent window of the chassis.
DIDNT u purchased a HDD or SDD.Pls tell me the benchmarks.

THNKX


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2011)

He has a cabby with a transparent side panel.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 30, 2011)

Smart Bumblebee!! Enjoy  

And post some pics of the *FreeAgent Desk* and *GoFlex Desk*

What have you put in this ?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 30, 2011)

junaid786 said:


> I choses the H70 on V6gt bcoz it can perform better.
> And Why did u chose the GS700 u should go with GS800 or TX650.
> 
> PLS tell me why didnt u chose the transparent window of the chassis.
> ...


Aircooler has certain advantage over water-cooler.Later can leak, if leaked it can damagewhole component.So thats why i avoided coler like h50.Search in google you will find various cases of leaking of hydrocooler.

And for gs700 is enough for system.i can also sli 560ti without any problem.
And  don't compare gs800 with tx650!!!!!!!!!!
And before commenting anything you should watch the photos carefully.
I saw you are using zebronics psu, you better change it before your system explores .No i am nt using hdd am running the system with my 4gb pendrive 




Tech&ME said:


> Smart Bumblebee!! Enjoy
> 
> And post some pics of the *FreeAgent Desk* and *GoFlex Desk*
> 
> What have you put in this ?



Thanks buddy  Definitely i will put it.
But before doing anything i have to purchased a good table for my bumblebee my old table is about 11 years old


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 30, 2011)

^^
I wanted to point towards your table @*Tenida* , but as a nice friend never wanted to point it out. But since, you have said it yourself. You should go for a nice table to complete your "*Smart Bumblebee*"

waiting for the pics


----------



## layzee (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks sick man... Awesome... Especially the lighting in the V6 GT...


----------



## prankie (Aug 1, 2011)

@Tenida

Congrats on your build buddy..


----------



## KDroid (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats Buddy! Impressive set-up! Got a lottery or what?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Buddy 

*More Pics-*

*i.imgur.com/IxY58.jpg
*
Night view*

*i.imgur.com/qG702.jpg
*Different Angle*

*i.imgur.com/Am0CM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CZlHx.jpg
*Coolermaster V6GT different colour view*

*i.imgur.com/VRwql.jpg
*V6GT*

*i.imgur.com/UKNya.jpg
*Corsair GS700*



*i.imgur.com/Y3B0N.jpg
*Coolermaster CM 690II Plus*

*i.imgur.com/W6v87.jpg
*Samsung B2230 LCD monitor *

*i.imgur.com/QC19b.jpg
*Whole desktop *
I have to change the table.

*i.imgur.com/rcTIX.jpg
*Looks cool*


----------



## Skud (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah, looks cool for sure.


----------



## anirban@3d (Aug 5, 2011)

@Tenida

Today I have seen ur autobot..its nice..its wonderful.....I hope u r enjoying ...

Congratulations


----------



## Tenida (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks  buddy.


----------



## TheMost (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice !!!!!


----------



## Tenida (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank u


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 7, 2011)

can't see pics and your BW exceeded at photobucket


----------



## Tenida (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok i will change it to imgur.


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice rig, photos look good, cooler looks damn sexy, very nice indeed.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks buddy 

Front page photos host changed to imgur


----------



## Vyom (Aug 9, 2011)

^^ Thnx for changing the host for the pics. Have to say, Awesome Setup!
Btw, just Monitor size doesn't look big enough, with the kind of power you now have...

CONGO Dude!


----------



## Tenida (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Mate. 

Yes i know it doesn't look big enough but its 22 inch in Size  which is sufficient for me.Hehhehe


----------



## deepak_ds (Aug 10, 2011)

great rig !


----------



## Tenida (Aug 10, 2011)

^^Thanks mate


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2011)

This rig can easily handle every game at HD res for next 3-4 years!!


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 28, 2011)

what is the total current consumption for the BEAST  under full load and hence the electricity bill?

a;so want to know in this context any site for knowing electricity bill for computer power consumption?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2011)

^^ lol, nice question.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 28, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> what is the total current consumption for the BEAST  under full load and hence the electricity bill?
> 
> a;so want to know in this context any site for knowing electricity bill for computer power consumption?



I think its around 470watts not sure though


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 28, 2011)

^^ joulemeter developed by microsoft(freeware) for calculating this

Joulemeter - Microsoft Research


----------



## Tenida (Aug 28, 2011)

^^Thanks for that software


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> ^^ joulemeter developed by microsoft(freeware) for calculating this
> 
> Joulemeter - Microsoft Research



Dude, its a very good user friendly software. Thanks for posting the link here.


----------



## S_V (Aug 30, 2011)

Very nice Setup you have mate..... 
Congrats...


----------



## Tenida (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you so much buddy


----------



## Tenida (Sep 12, 2011)

*My Signature*
*i.imgur.com/BufsW.gif


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats dude !!! I too got the same GFX Card .... Its a beast I tell you !!!!


----------



## Tenida (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks Buddy...its too powerful and looks cool too


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 17, 2011)

Razer DeathAdder Transformer 3 (Bumble Bee)


----------



## Tenida (Dec 19, 2011)

^^Thanks for the link
BTW.Nice mouse but the price is so high


----------



## Nipun (Dec 19, 2011)

A transformers bumblebee *keyboard* will be better


----------



## Tenida (Feb 2, 2012)

Nipun said:


> A transformers bumblebee *keyboard* will be better



Lets see, i am planning to build  custom transformer based Keyboard and mouse


----------



## Nipun (Feb 2, 2012)

^cool...!


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Mar 27, 2012)

A silly and serious que..
 Why'd you name It Autobot Bumblebee ???


----------



## Tenida (Mar 30, 2012)

NitrousNavneet said:


> A silly and serious que..
> Why'd you name It Autobot Bumblebee ???



Because I liked the character in Transformer...

movie


----------



## rahulyo (Mar 30, 2012)

Transformers Ultimate Bumblebee System


----------



## Tenida (Mar 30, 2012)

rahulyo said:


> Transformers Ultimate Bumblebee System



Thanks for the link. That cabinet costs 20K in India.


----------



## rahulyo (Mar 30, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Thanks for the link. That cabinet costs 20K in India.



Ya . I knw . 

Just showing u . If u like Bumblebee thn y u not paint ur cabby like it ?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 30, 2012)

^^No man....black looks far better for CM690II


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 30, 2012)

Ah, I see that guy wants to start with Cosmos II. BTW its 18k, not 20k. ;P


----------



## rahulyo (Mar 30, 2012)

Tenida said:


> ^^No man....black looks far better for CM690II



Thn y u called it as Autobot Bumblebee ? In Movie ,Cartoon series Yellow color is the identity of Bumblebee .

U not use color Scheme / Theme like Bumblebee n still u called it as Autobot Bumblebee .


----------



## S_V (Mar 30, 2012)

@Rahulyo.....

Please forgive him for Naming his Rig "Bumblebee" when it's not Yellow or Black color..... Let that poor guy enjoy his "Bumblebee" without Yellow and Black combination


----------



## rahulyo (Mar 30, 2012)

S_V said:


> @Rahulyo.....
> 
> Please forgive him for Naming his Rig "Bumblebee" when it's not Yellow or Black color..... Let that poor guy enjoy his "Bumblebee" without Yellow and Black combination



K. As u wish .


----------



## Tenida (Mar 30, 2012)

rahulyo said:


> Thn y u called it as Autobot Bumblebee ? In Movie ,Cartoon series Yellow color is the identity of Bumblebee .
> 
> U not use color Scheme / Theme like Bumblebee n still u called it as Autobot Bumblebee .



Hey its my wish to name my rig whatever character  I like. I will paint my cabinet as *red* and *blue*  and still  will call bumblebee (see its my wish ). Why you're taking the hassle??


----------



## rahulyo (Mar 30, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Hey its my wish to name my rig whatever character  I like. I will paint my cabinet as *red* and *blue*  and still  will call bumblebee (see its my wish ). Why you're taking the hassle??



The name which u given ur rig is very famous . N ur rig not shows any characteristics abt it thr4 i told u . N Bro u using the Bumblebee Pic ( In yellow color ).So i suggest just paint ur Cbby like this :-

Bumble Bee v2 Now Watercooled - CM690 Mod

OR Like this :-

Yellow/Black [Paint Mod CM690]

If u do paint job thn ur RIG looks AMAZING . Just an advise . 

Leni ho to lo nahi to jane do .


----------



## Tenida (Mar 30, 2012)

^^Thanks for advise. Lets see what can be done.


----------



## rajnusker (May 3, 2012)

Good rig, Tenida.. Please list the total money you spent


----------



## darkrider99 (May 22, 2012)

Great Rig. Congrats. 
Can i know where you bought your MSI Twin Frozr ? Online or local shop ? And much did it cost you ?


----------



## Tenida (May 23, 2012)

darkrider99 said:


> Great Rig. Congrats.
> Can i know where you bought your MSI Twin Frozr ? Online or local shop ? And much did it cost you ?



Locally from Vedant Computers, Kolkata. Costed me about 14K  last year same date


----------



## 101gamzer (May 23, 2012)

How about Getting this Aka bumblebee (sorry if you bought it already)
*drh1.img.digitalriver.com/DRHM/Storefront/Company/razerusa/images/product/detail/razer-deathadder-bumblebee-main.jpg


----------



## funskar (May 24, 2012)

And here it is for 2.7k
Razer Death Adder Transformer 3 (Bumble Bee) | Mouse | Flipkart.com


----------

